# USA houses



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

I was start this thread because I think that It would be interesting to see what kind of houses are built in the US thru the history...
Show me what you got...Modern, Victorian, Traditional, Ranch, Georgian, Southern, Luxury, atc...
And it would be great if you Americans can take photos of such houses in your neighbourhoods or Towns or places where you live...


I'll start...

Winsconsin, USA









From Flickr, *drpimento*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Alabama, USA









From Flickr, *JsonLind*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Alabama, USA









From Flickr, *JsonLind*


----------



## ohioaninsc (Sep 11, 2008)

Beachfront homes at the Isle of Palms, SC






































As you can see, beachfront homes should have a lot of outdoor patio or deck space.


----------



## ohioaninsc (Sep 11, 2008)

The distinctive style of Charleston, SC houses. Most homes on the lower peninsula in downtown Charleston are anywhere from 100 to 200+ years old.




























The porches are along the sides of the homes because they were built to catch the breezes coming off he harbor and funnel them through the porch and therefore the house. Summer in Charleston is very warm and humid, and this helped them to keep cool. Many of these homes actually have the front door come onto the porch (called a Piazza here), as the porches were actually used as another room. Most of them overlook beautiful gardens.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Just please don't show the suburban ones we're building now. :shifty:


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Great pictures ohioaninsc...
:banana:


----------



## Verseau (Nov 3, 2008)

Sandwich, New Hampshire


----------



## Verseau (Nov 3, 2008)

Portsmouth, New Hampshire (built in 1664)


----------



## Verseau (Nov 3, 2008)

Boston, Massachusetts


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

^^ Nice...

Victorian house, Michigan, USA









From Flickr, *DecoJim*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Victorian house, Georgia, USA









From Flickr, *jacksbackw*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Louisiana, USA









From Flickr, *Ray Devlin*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

New Orleans, Louisiana, USA









From Flickr, *Ray Devlin*


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Just awesome :applause: Might already be my favorite US thread now.


I'll add some Philadelphia stuff later on, since I used to live there for some time.


----------



## Verseau (Nov 3, 2008)

Providence, Rhode Island (Thomas Street)


----------



## Verseau (Nov 3, 2008)

Ipswich, Massachusetts (built in 1677)


----------



## Verseau (Nov 3, 2008)

Woodstock, Connecticut (Roseland Cottage, built in 1846):


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

^^ Wow, this one is really...Pink...:nuts:


----------



## Verseau (Nov 3, 2008)

Haha, yeah. Not a typical example of an American house. 

Here's a typical New England home:

Wolfeboro, New Hampshire


----------



## ohioaninsc (Sep 11, 2008)

Typical houses in the town I grew up in near Cleveland, OH (Shaker Heights).









courtesy of Dave Malkoff on flickr.









courtesy of Dave Malkoff on flickr


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

I'll try and take some pictures of my housing neighborhood soon!


I took this picture in Pflugerville, Texas:


----------



## ohioaninsc (Sep 11, 2008)

More houses from the town I grew up in, Shaker Hts, OH


----------



## Verseau (Nov 3, 2008)

Woodstock, Vermont


----------



## Verseau (Nov 3, 2008)

Portsmouth, New Hampshire (built in 1784)


----------



## Verseau (Nov 3, 2008)

Lincoln, Rhode Island (built in 1687)


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

DinoVabec said:


> Winsconsin, USA


Wisconsin is pretty full of Win. 








Galloway House, in Fond du Lac WI.


I personally like _The Paine_, in Oshkosh. 








www.thepaine.org
www.galenfrysinger.com/oshkosh_wisconsin.htm


----------



## yosphorn_s48125 (Nov 8, 2008)

nice pics^^^^


web hosting


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

He Named Thor said:


> Wisconsin is pretty full of Win.


:doh:Uf...Sorry, my bad...Wisconsin...

Awesome pictures people...Keep them coming...


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

San Diego, California









From Flickr, *Michael in Flagstaff, Arizona*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Alameda (California?)









From Flickr, *Doctor Dearborn*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

San Jose, California









From Flickr, *roarofthefour*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Santa Clara, California









From Flickr, *roarofthefour*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

San Francisco, California









From Flickr, *roarofthefour*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

San Francisco, California









From Flickr, *roarofthefour*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

San Jose, California









From Flickr, *roarofthefour*


----------



## Verseau (Nov 3, 2008)

Those houses from southern California are interesting... they don't really represent the dominant architectural style of the region, though, since they seem to be imitating eastern styles.

Probably the most dominant architectural style in the Southwest is Spanish-imitation, like the house on the left side of the Alameda photo.


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Verseau said:


> Those houses from southern California are interesting... they don't really represent the dominant architectural style of the region, though, since they seem to be imitating eastern styles.
> 
> Probably the most dominant architectural style in the Southwest is Spanish-imitation, like the house on the left side of the Alameda photo.


Truth...Most of the houses in southern California are built with bricks and concrete like in Spain...(because of the same clime - dry, warm, sunny)... 
And houses on the east are built with wood like in England and Ireland...(because of the same clime too - rain, humidity...)
Wood can survive without a problem in the clime like in Ireland, but in the clime like in Spain, that would be a big problem for wood, because it would be too dry...
And salinity of the air in warmer California is much bigger then on the colder east side because of evaporation...And we all know what salinity of the air can do with wood...


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

^^First one looks geat...


----------



## Verseau (Nov 3, 2008)

Sandwich, New Hampshire


----------



## Verseau (Nov 3, 2008)

Woodstock, Connecticut


----------



## Verseau (Nov 3, 2008)

Newport, Rhode Island


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Great photos everyone...kay:

San Jose, California









From Flickr, *roarofthefour*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

San Jose, California









From Flickr, *roarofthefour*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

San Jose, California









From Flickr, *roarofthefour*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

San Jose, California









From Flickr, *roarofthefour*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

San Jose, California









From Flickr, *roarofthefour*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

San Jose, California









From Flickr, *roarofthefour*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Sacramento, California









From Flickr, *roarofthefour*


----------



## ohioaninsc (Sep 11, 2008)

Granville, OH, a small town about 40 miles outside of Columbus. 









image from ink on urbanohio.com


----------



## JohnFlint1985 (Jun 15, 2007)

Some houses from NJ. I always make pictures in those small towns around here.

Norwood, NJ 



















Hackensack, NJ


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

^^ Those are really nice...

Kingston House, Edinburgh 









From Flickr, *kaysgeog*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Newport, Kentucky









From Flickr, *Jeff Kubina*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Newport, Kentucky









From Flickr, *Jeff Kubina*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Columbus, MS









From Flickr, *moondiva3174*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Raleigh, NC 









From Flickr, *moondiva3174*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Raleigh, NC 









From Flickr, *moondiva3174*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Raleigh, NC 









From Flickr, *moondiva3174*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Raleigh, NC 









From Flickr, *moondiva3174*


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

seattle - old and contemporary









flickr

west coast - seattle - 60's










seattle - craftsmen style?



















seattle - arts & crafts style










seattle - west coast - modern - contemporary


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Clinton, New York

This is the nicest house on the road I grew up on. It was built in 1794 by Samuel Kirkland, missionary to the Onieda Indians.


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Awesome stuff...Houses on the 4th and 5th picture (spongeg's post) looks really great...Specially 5th one...It's definitely crafts...Nice job, man...

This one from Clinton looks 100% american...I like that...


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

In the 19th century in the US there was a minor trend of building octagonal houses. These are all from upstate New York.

Columbiaville, New York:










Homer, New York:










Akron, New York:










Ilion, New York:










Newport, New York:










All photos are from this website:

http://www.octagon.bobanna.com/NY.html


----------



## JohnFlint1985 (Jun 15, 2007)

Tenefly, NJ


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

^^ :drool: :drool: :drool:

Those octagonal houses up there looks great...I've never seen house like this before...


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

From Flickr, *moondiva3174*


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Beautiful pictures and amazing haouses,the houses most beautiful in the world,like USA


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Key West, Florida









From Flickr, *Lee Coursey*


----------



## Jax419 (Dec 5, 2006)

South Barrington, IL (Chicago suburb)


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Montgomery, Alabama









From Flickr, *scilit*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

San Francisco, California









From Flickr, *marco rubini*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Galveston (Texas?)









From Flickr, *El piojoso encadenado*


----------



## EffSizzle (May 15, 2007)

Seattle, WA


Bellevue, WA


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow! Incredible homes!

Here's A few from Western Maryland

Cumberland, MD









Hancock, MD









Cumberland, MD


----------



## ohioaninsc (Sep 11, 2008)

Brownstones in New York City





























Photos from newsday.com, clasticdetritud.files.wordpress.com, and pbase (John Chu)

If I lived in NYC, I'd want to live in a beautiful Brownstone too.


----------



## ohioaninsc (Sep 11, 2008)

House in the Garden District of my 2nd favorite southern city, New Orleans, LA.










Pic from alaporte.net


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Chicago, Illinois









From Flickr, *karbon69*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

San Francisco, California









From Flickr, *karbon69*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Chicago, Illinois









From Flickr, *karbon69*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Chicago, Illinois









From Flickr, *karbon69*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Santa Monica, California









From Flickr, *karbon69*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Venice Beach, California









From Flickr, *karbon69*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Chicago, Illinois









From Flickr, *karbon69*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

San Francisco, California









From Flickr, *karbon69*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Waterman, Illinois









From Flickr, *karbon69*


----------



## Verseau (Nov 3, 2008)

Boston, Massachusetts


----------



## Verseau (Nov 3, 2008)

Newbury, Massachusetts (built in 1690)


----------



## Verseau (Nov 3, 2008)

Conway, New Hampshire


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

^^ Beautiful...:drool: That blue color...

Unfortunately, author didn't say where this one was taken...









From Flickr, *sleepycat5*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Somewhere around La Crose...









From Flickr, *sleepycat5*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Somewhere around La Crose...









From Flickr, *sleepycat5*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Somewhere around La Crose...









From Flickr, *sleepycat5*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Somewhere around La Crose...









From Flickr, *sleepycat5*


----------



## Verseau (Nov 3, 2008)

Portsmouth, New Hampshire


----------



## Verseau (Nov 3, 2008)

Providence, Rhode Island


----------



## Verseau (Nov 3, 2008)

Newport, Rhode Island


----------



## JohnFlint1985 (Jun 15, 2007)

DinoVabec said:


> ^^ :drool: :drool: :drool:
> 
> Those octagonal houses up there looks great...I've never seen house like this before...


This whole area is quite expensive. each one of these houses are over 5 million $. Norwood, NJ and Alpine, NJ in particular are something. In Alpine there is a street that is unofficially called "One trillion dollar mile" - because collectively all the houses that stand there worth more then a 1 trillion $. So go figure. :lol:


----------



## JohnFlint1985 (Jun 15, 2007)

*Golden Suburbs of NYC*

Old Tappan, NJ


----------



## radiant_city (Nov 6, 2008)

You mean you've been showing all these houses from all over the country..

and no one has posted Fallingwater yet?










Fayette County, Pennsylvania. Perhaps the best known of Frank Lloyd Wright's homes.


----------



## radiant_city (Nov 6, 2008)

Another of my favorite architects is John Lautner. Here's one of his in California.


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

JohnFlint1985 said:


> This whole area is quite expensive. each one of these houses are over 5 million $. Norwood, NJ and Alpine, NJ in particular are something. In Alpine there is a street that is unofficially called "One trillion dollar mile" - because collectively all the houses that stand there worth more then a 1 trillion $. So go figure. :lol:


Damn...That's...Really rich street...:|
Didn't know that...Thanks...
Awesome pictures btw...:applause:
Do you have any pics from that "One trillion dollar mile"?


----------



## JohnFlint1985 (Jun 15, 2007)

DinoVabec said:


> Damn...That's...Really rich street...:|
> Didn't know that...Thanks...
> Awesome pictures btw...:applause:
> Do you have any pics from that "One trillion dollar mile"?


No, unfortunately I was not there lately. I will try to find time and go to Alpine and do some pictures. Another problem with this particular place is that all those houses are situated very deep behind bushes and trees and during summer you can barely see them. each of the houses have a huge yard - when I say huge I mean about 4-5 hectares of land per house. So the driveway is like a private road that you cannot enter. But I will try my best.
I know that American singer Whitney Huston lives there in the house for 80 million$. Her house is right on the corner there and you can see tennis courts, 6 pools (with Fresh, sea, mineral water - 1 of each outside and one of each inside) 8 car garage and etc. so you can imagine the size of it.


----------



## JohnFlint1985 (Jun 15, 2007)

There is another trillion dollar mile - but this one is business. it si about 3 miles away from Alpine.

here is a link.

http://deniseorfanos.com/englewood_cliffs.cfm

"...One of the greatest challenges to the development of Englewood Cliffs was the effect the George Washington Bridge would have on a small town. The resultant real estate boom, as expected was colossal. In 1931 opening of the bridge coincided with the adoption of the Borough's first building and zoning code, some of the wisest regulations ever to be set down on paper. These were the early blocks that made a community of one-family houses without high-rise apartments able to coexist with business and industry on what was to be later labeled the *"Trillion Dollar Mile"* of business and international corporation offices on Sylvan Avenue...."


----------



## JohnFlint1985 (Jun 15, 2007)

radiant_city said:


> You mean you've been showing all these houses from all over the country..
> 
> and no one has posted Fallingwater yet?
> 
> ...


This is what I call a house with style


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

JohnFlint1985 said:


> No, unfortunately I was not there lately. I will try to find time and go to Alpine and do some pictures. Another problem with this particular place is that all those houses are situated very deep behind bushes and trees and during summer you can barely see them. each of the houses have a huge yard - when I say huge I mean about 4-5 hectares of land per house. So the driveway is like a private road that you cannot enter. But I will try my best.
> I know that American singer Whitney Huston lives there in the house for 80 million$. Her house is right on the corner there and you can see tennis courts, 6 pools (with Fresh, sea, mineral water - 1 of each outside and one of each inside) 8 car garage and etc. so you can imagine the size of it.


Damn...Well, what else you can expect from the person full of money like her...
If you find some time and chance to take some pictures, it would be great to see those rich houses...


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Houston, USA









From Flickr, *valadani*


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

USA has so beautiful historic houses. Incredible.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

MacMansions wherever you are. Awesome.


Especially interesting to see what they built in colonial times - when Europe built baroque palaces (for blue-blooded & the bourgeoisie), they built wooden mansions in North America.

The historism in the US is just crazy. Jumbled embellishments from all periods and continents, every house shows a different mix of architectural elements - bodacious!

They got some nonchalance to them that I miss in many European mansion areas


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

^^ Yeah...And this is one of the reasons why is the USA my favorite country in the world...


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

These are typical houses in the city of Minneapolis:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/a2z_mpls/2146076377/

This type of house is very common, in many neighborhoods there are some on every block:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mundane_joy/2315099901/

This is common too but usually they aren't painted like this (there is a lot of street art in Minneapolis though):








http://www.flickr.com/photos/radiosputnik/468817769/

The outer neighborhoods tend to look like this:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bdunnette/1273119898/

There are some of these too:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisdamon/2297724225/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jerry7171/430029148/


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

These are from Summit Avenue in St Paul, MN which supposedly has the longest stretch of Victorian mansions in the US:













































http://www.flickr.com/photos/freelancer018/sets/72157606680748501/

The neighborhoods around it are similar and intact so there is about a 30 block area that is like this.


----------



## Verseau (Nov 3, 2008)

Canterbury, Connecticut


----------



## Verseau (Nov 3, 2008)

East Corinth, Vermont


----------



## Verseau (Nov 3, 2008)

Friendship, Maine


----------



## JohnFlint1985 (Jun 15, 2007)

*Montclair, NJ*


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

radiant_city said:


> You mean you've been showing all these houses from all over the country..
> 
> and no one has posted Fallingwater yet?
> 
> Fayette County, Pennsylvania. Perhaps the best known of Frank Lloyd Wright's homes.


Since we are talking about Wright, we should include his homes in Oak Park, Illinois, west of downtown Chicago. A few notable ones:

Pictures from Flickr.


Heurtley House (1902)












Martin House (1903)












Frank Thomas House (1901)












Fricke House (1901)












Hills-DeCaro House (1906)












And the Wright Studio:


----------



## ohioaninsc (Sep 11, 2008)

A Frank Lloyd Wright house in Lake Forest, IL


----------



## ohioaninsc (Sep 11, 2008)

Stan Hywet Hall, outside Akron, OH...this is the home that the Frank Seiberling (founder of Goodyear Tire & Rubber) family built at the turn of the century.



























The Main Hall (Living Room)


----------



## ohioaninsc (Sep 11, 2008)

Well, what US House thread would be complete w/out a picture of the Largest ever constructed home in the USA, The Biltmore, outside of Asheville, NC (very cool town in the Western NC Blue Ridge Mountains). This picture was from marketsynergy.wordpress.com.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

JohnFlint1985 said:


> Trust me - once you have a family you will start thinking about it - house makes life easier in so many respects I am too lazy to start a long list. Plus, once you get a bit older - you require a little more quite time away from all the crazy noise and stuff of the city.


That's a question of culture and childhood I think..

I can easily see the benefits in suburban life, but it still ( IMO ) doesn't match all the ones in urban living, atleast not in my city's case..

My biggest beef would be being car dependant ( or public transport ) and having to travel far just to buy your food or get your kid to school or get to work..


I guess it would fit me well for retirement age, but by the I'll be so dependent on others a inner city apartment close to a trainstation and hospital would probable be for the best


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Johnson Hall in Johnstown, New York is the oldest house in the part of upstate New York I grew up in and is the only one in the mid to upper Mohawk Valley to survive the Revolution. Settlements in the region were wrecked and abandoned during the war. The house was built in 1763, the blockhouse next to it is older (date unknown) and was built to defend against attack by the French:


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

DinoVabec said:


> ^^ Nice...
> 
> Victorian house, Michigan, USA
> 
> ...


Really fantastic !


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

Phillip Johnson's Glass House:









flickr *mjkmjk*


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Dinovabec said:


> Victorian house, Michigan, USA


Do you guys also use 'Victorian' as a description for late 19th century? I thought it was just a British term. Don't you use 'reconstruction era' or something that is more relevant to US history?

Some nice house on this thread by the way but most of them way out of my price bracket.

Can anybody show me what I could get for a mere $225,000 which is probably my realistic budget if I sold up and moved to the US? If i'd asked the same question this time last year my budget would have been about $300,000 but since the pound is now worth bugger all i've missed the boat anyway for the moment.


----------



## adrimm (Dec 17, 2006)

JohnFlint1985 said:


> Trust me - once you have a family you will start thinking about it - house makes life easier in so many respects I am too lazy to start a long list. Plus, once you get a bit older - you require a little more quite time away from all the crazy noise and stuff of the city. I live 10 miles from NYC so if I feel bored for example I will get there in 10 minutes. but to live there constantly - too many reasons not to.


\

New York is a little extreme tho. I was recently in Boston for the first time, and was delighted by the residential districts of the South End and Beacon Hill. I especially liked the South End squares in Boston. Not having any business or main roads, It was super quiet and peaceful, but within walking distance of the bustle. There are playgrounds here and there, pumpkins on stoops (evidence of children). 










To be honest I was suprised by how peaceful & quiet it was... Proir to going I was familiar with centrally-located apt in which street noise can be an issue, and the suburban detached house (where you can hear a pin drop at night), and farms (where all you can hear are frogs & crickets).. Compared to these the South End neighbourhoods in Bsoton seemed to combine the relative peacefullness of residential-only with a walkable location, and strong sense of character. It is a highly attractive area to me. I wish we had areas like that in my own community. 

Now if only Boston has a more extensive & accessbible subway system!


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 13, 2002)

Jonesy55 said:


> Do you guys also use 'Victorian' as a description for late 19th century?


Yes - although it probably depends on the education level of the person in question. 



Jonesy55 said:


> Can anybody show me what I could get for a mere $225,000 which is probably my realistic budget if I sold up and moved to the US?


You'll have to be slightly more specific. The US is amazingly diverse, and has little consistency in cost of living. In some cities $225k couldn't even get you a 1 room condo. In other cities $225k might be able to buy a nice 4 bedroom house.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Jonesy55 said:


> Can anybody show me what I could get for a mere $225,000 which is probably my realistic budget if I sold up and moved to the US? If i'd asked the same question this time last year my budget would have been about $300,000 but since the pound is now worth bugger all i've missed the boat anyway for the moment.


This is currently on the market for $225,000 in a decent neighborhood in Minneapolis. It is about 6 blocks away from a lake with nice beaches and within walking distance of some of the more happening parts of the city. There are a lot of restaurants and retail in the neighborhood. It has 3 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms and was built in 1905. That said it doesn't look like much, it is nicer on the inside than it is on the outside:





































In my old hometown of Clinton, New York (population 2,000, in the middle of nowhere) this is going for $227,900:










This one is $209,900:


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Well, I don't know much about prices in the US, so I'll let this to the people from the US...

Beverly Hills, Los Angeles









From Flickr, *Chris & Geoff*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Beverly Hills, Los Angeles









From Flickr, *bigshot2*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Hollywood, California









From Flickr, *KolNedra*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Holly Hill House: Queen Anne style house, 3rd oldest in Avalon, California









From Flickr, *Si1very*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

San Francisco, California









From Flickr, *mybluemuse aka PJ Taylor*


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Fremont, California 









From Flickr, *flopper*


----------



## radiant_city (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for scaring up the rest of those early Frank Lloyd Wright houses. In an industry where most everything is designed by cookie cutter-- indeed, you used to be able to buy house kits from the Sears Roebuck catalog-- Wright stood out no matter what he touched.

About the prices of the houses in Beverly Hills, it's like the old saying goes, if you have to ask, you can't afford it.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Captain Obvious said:


> You'll have to be slightly more specific. The US is amazingly diverse, and has little consistency in cost of living. In some cities $225k couldn't even get you a 1 room condo. In other cities $225k might be able to buy a nice 4 bedroom house.


Yeah, obviously i'm not going to get much in Manhattan for that price! I quite fancy Oregon for some reason if I ever went to live in the US.


----------



## Evan (Jul 8, 2004)

DinoVabec said:


> San Francisco, California
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF? :lol: Rock on!


----------



## High Cotton (Dec 7, 2008)

Austin, Texas "Tarrytown/Pemberton Heights"



















































































Where I get breakfast every morning









I'll have to take some pictures of my hood when I get back to Austin, I can get some beautiful shots.


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

^^ We waiting...:colgate:


----------



## JohnFlint1985 (Jun 15, 2007)

Jonesy55 said:


> Yeah, obviously i'm not going to get much in Manhattan for that price! I quite fancy Oregon for some reason if I ever went to live in the US.


Oregon is quite nice - nature is really something and it is close to Canada - you can travel there easily.


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

JohnFlint1985 said:


> DinoVabec what do you say if I will start another thread for the Houses from around the world - not just USA? after all there are quite a few beautiful places like this - not just in USA. We can add USA houses there as well, but it will be more wide discussion.


Sure, I agree, great idea...


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Here's some (by me) from my town - Frederick


























































DinoVabec said:


> New York
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you gonna change this to Baltimore soon? Don't want New York to steal this from Baltimore because they have too much beauty for there own good anyhow!


----------



## JohnFlint1985 (Jun 15, 2007)

I opened this thread as i said before. hopefully everyone can re-post their pictures there.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=30764164#post30764164


----------

